# [RISOLTO] Problemi di configurazione HAL con xorg 1.7

## lsegalla

Salve, da un po' di giorni affronto un bel po' di casini con la mia gentoo-box e tutto sommato son riuscito ad uscirne senza venire qui a chiedere aiuto, il che già mi rallegra la giornata; ora pero' scopro che non ho mai configurato a dovere HAL e allora dopo disinstallazione e reinstallazione dovrei partire dall'inizio.

Innanzitutto ho seguito la guida e ho rinominato xorg.conf; il server X sia avvia lo stesso (e già qui son contento).

Ora però mi si pone il problema di settare la tastiera in layout IT e non US; problema che ho già visto più volte presente nel forum e in google in genere. In questo momento ho lanciato una sessione konsole col comando

```
# setxkbmap it

```

Però seguendo la guida ho anche provato a fare 

```
# bzcat /usr/share/doc/hal-0.5.13-r2/use-estonian-layout.fdi.bz2 > /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-xinput-configuration.fdi

```

e ad editare il file  /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-xinput-configuration.fdi

dopo riavvio regole e di HAL ancora non ho ottenuto la tastiera configurata come IT

che devo fare?

che dati devo fornirvi?Last edited by lsegalla on Mon Apr 26, 2010 2:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## riverdragon

Prova a mettere nel file questo

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

   <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keys">

        <!-- Option "XkbModel" "pc105" -->

        <merge key="input.xkb.model" type="string">evdev</merge>

        <merge key="input.xkb.layout" type="string">it</merge>

        <merge key="input.xkb.variant" type="string">nodeadkeys</merge>

        <merge key="input.xkb.options" type="strlist">lv3:win_switch</merge>

        <append key="input.xkb.options" type="strlist">altwin:super_win</append>

        <merge key="input.xkb.rules" type="string">xorg</merge>

        <merge key="input.xkb.options" type="string">terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp</merge>

  </match>

</deviceinfo>
```

----------

## Xytovl

Sei in arch o ~arch ? Ora in ~x86 c'è Xorg 1.8.0 che non usa HAL, ma la directory xorg.conf.d

su http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/xorg-server-1.8-upgrade-guide.xml ci sono le informazioni per quella versione.

La soluzione più sicura è di creare un file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/99-keyboard.conf

```
Section "InputClass"

   Identifier "keyboard-all"

   Driver "evdev"

   Option "XkbLayout" "it"

   MatchIsKeyboard "on"

EndSection
```

Alternativamente puoi editare il file già esistente nella directory

Per le versioni precedenti riverdragon dovrebbe avere ragione.

----------

## lsegalla

Sono appena passato a xorg 1.7 - uso solo quel che e stabile in portage.

Ho fatto come ha detto riverdragon ma non e cambiato nulla... dopo riavvio dei servizi chiaramente.

Il problema lo posso risolvere subito in altri modi, ma voglio far funzionare HAL...

----------

## riverdragon

Guarda nelle impostazioni della tastiera del tuo Desktop Environment.

----------

## lsegalla

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Guarda nelle impostazioni della tastiera del tuo Desktop Environment.

 

dove le trovo?

----------

## pierino_89

Apri Impostazioni di sistema->Lingua e paese->Mappatura della tastiera.

----------

## oRDeX

Sei sicuro di usare X con hal? (nelle nuove versioni di Xorg hal è stato buttato via, quindi controlla bene)

----------

## !equilibrium

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Guarda nelle impostazioni della tastiera del tuo Desktop Environment.

 

preciso che questa è l'unica soluzione al problema ed è quella corretta da effettuare, perché la gestione del layout della tastiera deve essere a carico del WM/DE e non di Xorg (brutta abitudine del passato dura a morire a causa dell'ignoranza di certa gente che si ostina a voler usare impropriamente i software); quindi configurate a dovere il vostro DE (un paio di click e in 30 sec avete finito) e levate tutte le regole di hal/devicekit/udev/Xorg (ho dimenticato altro?) relative ai layout.

----------

## lsegalla

 *pierino_89 wrote:*   

> Apri Impostazioni di sistema->Lingua e paese->Mappatura della tastiera.

 

Con questo consiglio ho risolto, io comunque seguivo le guide e non ricordo di aver letto questo passaggio; magari la cosa era rimandata alla guida del DE

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> Sei sicuro di usare X con hal? (nelle nuove versioni di Xorg hal è stato buttato via, quindi controlla bene)

 

e qui vorrei chiedere perchè... anche per capire se sto facendo bene a configurare HAL a questo punto....

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

> 
> 
> preciso che questa è l'unica soluzione al problema ed è quella corretta da effettuare, perché la gestione del layout della tastiera deve essere a carico del WM/DE e non di Xorg (brutta abitudine del passato dura a morire a causa dell'ignoranza di certa gente che si ostina a voler usare impropriamente i software); quindi configurate a dovere il vostro DE (un paio di click e in 30 sec avete finito) e levate tutte le regole di hal/devicekit/udev/Xorg (ho dimenticato altro?) relative ai layout.

 

Mah... la mia comunque non è ostinazione. Desideravo semplicemente allinearmi a quanto trovavo scritto in eread e lì ho scoperto che non stavo usando HAL a dovere. Questa per me potrebbe essere peraltro anche un'occasione per erudirmi su quanto dici. Oppure attribuisco un altro senso alle tue parole...

----------

## !equilibrium

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> Con questo consiglio ho risolto, io comunque seguivo le guide e non ricordo di aver letto questo passaggio; magari la cosa era rimandata alla guida del DE

 

non è una questione di guide, ma di buon senso; tu credi che sugli altri OS (Windows e OSX) l'utente deve configurare a mano un file di testo e scrivere regole in un meta-linguaggio per impostare il layout della tastiera? e se il pc fosse usato da N persone diverse, ognuna con una propria preferenza di layout come fai? obligheresti gli altri alle tue impostazioni (soprattutto ora che Xorg supporta MPX: multi pointer X)?

l'idea delle regole di HAL era nata parecchi anni fa per sopperire ad un limite di Xorg: l'utente non poteva cambiare a runtime i parametri di configurazione dei vari driver X11; quel limite fu risolto con la versione 1.4 di Xorg, relegando HAL al solo riconoscimento dell'hardware, ma ciò nonostante, la gente si ostina a forzare i valori di configurazione delle varie periferiche tramite HAL o xorg.conf. Nel 2010 direi che la cosa più saggia da fare è lasciare ad HAL/Xorg la parte di riconoscimento dell'hardware e basta, mentre la configurazione dei parametri la si fa runtime in base alle proprie esigenze (se voglio cambiare la sensibilità della mia tavoletta Wacom dovrei riavviare Xorg? no grazie, con un paio di click lo faccio in tempo reale e senza perdere tempo).

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> e qui vorrei chiedere perchè... anche per capire se sto facendo bene a configurare HAL a questo punto....

 

HAL è deprecato, è stato sostituito da udev+kernel che già da parecchio tempo svolgono le stesse funzioni di HAL (che è pure un'accozzaglia di codice sorgente insulso che è impossibile da mantenere ed espandere). Red Hat, giustamente, sta spingendo affinché HAL venga rimosso il prima possibile.

----------

## lsegalla

Guarda che non sto discutendo sull'utilità della cosa, fermo restando che su una macchina non è proprio frequentissimo trovare un tedesco, un italiano e un francese che usano ognuno una tastiera differente (sembra appunto una barzelletta, era bella da dire). Poi resto comunque d'accordo.

HAL è deprecato e quindi lo disinstallo direttamente a sto punto, e non mi pongo più il problema. Come mai non mi son accorto che Hal è deprecato? Boooh...

----------

## !equilibrium

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> HAL è deprecato e quindi lo disinstallo direttamente a sto punto, e non mi pongo più il problema. Come mai non mi son accorto che Hal è deprecato? Boooh...

 

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/xorg-server-1.8-upgrade-guide.xml

se vuoi approfondire meglio il discorso:

http://xorg.freedesktop.org/wiki/Server18Branch

http://who-t.blogspot.com/2010/01/new-configuration-world-order.html

in particolare:

 *Quote:*   

> Back in 2006, support for hotplugged input devices was added and up to server 1.7, the incarnation worked with HAL as the provider of the input devices. HAL is now deprecated and - at least under Linux - replaced with udev. Julien wrote a new backend that queries udev instead of HAL but otherwise follows the same principle: Upon startup the X server queries the active backend for the list of input devices and initializes them accordingly. When a new device is added at runtime, the server is notified and adds it at runtime.
> 
> [CUT]
> 
> With the hotplugging support, much of the configuration wandered into the HAL fdi files. This was never the best solution but at that time the only available one. With udev, the fdi files went away and instead of requiring users to port HAL-specific configuration to udev-specific configuration, Dan has stepped in and wrote a set of patches that allow similar functionality to the fdi configuration as part of the xorg.conf (or xorg.conf.d).

 

----------

## lsegalla

Grazie, questo è valido solo per xorg 1.8 o anche per il 1.7.6 (che io uso) ?

xorg-server 1.8 è mascherato ancora (e io non lo smasko di sicuro)

----------

## !equilibrium

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> Grazie, questo è valido solo per xorg 1.8 o anche per il 1.7.6 (che io uso) ?
> 
> xorg-server 1.8 è mascherato ancora (e io non lo smasko di sicuro)

 

ho fatto un edit del precedent post con più info a riguardo.

udev c'è solo dalla 1.8 in poi.

----------

## canduc17

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> xorg-server 1.8 è mascherato ancora (e io non lo smasko di sicuro)

 

Se ti dovesse venire la voglia, ho scritto questo piccolo howto.

Saluti.

----------

